#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  pact with Heru successful

## aziel

Ok some of you may know of my thread pacts with gods. Well yesterday i performed an invocation after a few months of preparation and you know what it turns out u can make a pact with a god becsuse Heru did agree and it did work because after the pact ritual i asked him. I will make new thread giving the mythology of horus because it is a small part of the pact that i spread his name and the best way to do that are forums. I will be doing the same for dozens of forums.

----------


## aziel

Yes, dozens.

----------


## alyssa

Those facts you've posted everyone worth their weight in the occult world already knows back to front. So what did you offer Heru that no one else had?

----------


## Morrigan

That and a person should be careful when entering into pacts with any one deities included. But, it seems to be that Alyssa is right, nearly every one visiting those forums where you would be likely to post such a thing would already know who Heru is anyway. Which, sort of makes that point moot.

----------


## aziel

I see your point. So i will post onto beginner magical forums as well as well as mytholoigical sites

----------


## alyssa

Yeah...you do that. So..what was so irresistable to Heru then?

----------


## aziel

The fact that i will give him various daily, monthly and yearly offerings and then some as long as the pact remains unbroken, i let Heru pick the the offerings that i was able to give him

----------


## Astral Eye

Why should we need make pacts with the gods? I make offerings, and I commune with them, and ask them for help, but why do people see the need to make pacts and say "I'll do this if you do that"? I'm sorry if I sound nasty, but I really am curious. i give the gods offerings not of fear of some withdrawal of a pact, etc. I do so because I choose to honour them.

----------


## alyssa

Yeah, I think it's that "favor for a favor" mentality that stands between dabblers and occultists

----------


## aziel

I do not make the offerings because i am afraid, if i do no fufill the pact then he does not have to to fufill his side and vice versa in fact that was in the pact. Pacts have worked for me in the past with lesser spirits, if you are really curios about this then do indepth research on this history of pacts, why people make pacts, and the symbolism of pacts. I like pacts because they are fair. I give Heru offerings to honor him as well. I should not have brought up the subject of pacts. It is clear many of you dont like them.

----------


## Astral Eye

I am not curios. I commune with spirits, and ask them for favours, but they often agree, as I have a long standing rule. All spirits are welcome and honoured in my house, as long as they meen no harm. I do not take well to spirits that wish harm to me, my kin or clan.

I don't like them, and am just questioning why you personally chose to make pacts.

----------


## aziel

I make pacts because not only is it fair it is practical. I like pacts because they work for me. I have tried just praying but it has never worked for me. There is nothing evil about them, its just a sytem of magick that works for me.

----------


## Astral Eye

I didn't say they were evil. I suppose each to their own.


Shall we agree to disagree?

----------


## aziel

Yea your right.

----------


## 2085

Since I belive what you are saying Aziel, i would like you assistant in helping me make a pact.

----------

